

Ask YC: Advice good books to learn jQuery - es

I really want to find a book with good complex real-life examples.
======
pauljonas
I have all three "JQuery Reference", "Learning JQuery" and "JQuery in Action"…

Of the three, "JQuery Reference" is the best — granted, you can access similar
like reference material online, but I found it was nice to have in book form,
with more examples, so you could leaf through when not gazing at a monitor…

"Learning JQuery" is decent, but dated, and many of the examples given use
deprecated features. Also, some of the examples are quite contrived, and
accomplish presentation tasks that I would never ever implement as JS. But my
philosophy on JS is that it should enhance, and not be a replacement, so YMMV.

"JQuery in Action" — wish I would have foregone purchase of, not that it's
bad, just that it seems to be packed with lots of verbiage and ends up being a
poor man's ORA style "JQuery in a Nutshell".

------
Hates_
Manning's "jQuery in Action" is quite good and has some decent examples. You
can pick up a PDF copy from their site for very little.

------
bdfh42
A good intro is "Learning jQuery" by Jonathan Chaffer and Karl Swedberg
although the jQuery web site offers some very good introductory material. I
have found the "jQuery reference guide" (same authors) helpful to have around
though.

------
pxlpshr
I've always self taught myself stuff through example code, blogs, and misc web
resources. It's typically more up-to-date than books as far as web languages
are concerned... However, I'm sure there's one or two worth grabbing.

------
mstefff
<http://docs.jquery.com/Main_Page>

And it's free.

